

Replacing a 32-bit counter with 64-bit introduces crazy performance deviations - Bootvis
http://stackoverflow.com/q/25078285

======
pbsd
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8129309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8129309)

